# download and burn xbox 360 games



## dumbsob316 (Sep 7, 2009)

does anyone know if its posable and how?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 7, 2009)

No, Xboxes are not posable.




Action Men however, are.

HTH


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 7, 2009)

police may make an arrest of you!


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 7, 2009)

In soviet russia Xbox download and burn you!


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 7, 2009)

dumbsob316 said:


> does anyone know if its posable and how?



get you rxbox chipped and it's easy innit


it's teh illegle tho, so no one should eva do it eva like


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 7, 2009)

Illegal question - check
First post - check
Name made up of letters followed by random numbers - check


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 7, 2009)

xbox360's are not able to use pirated games iirc


----------



## fogbat (Sep 7, 2009)

sumimasen said:


> Illegal question - check
> First post - check
> Name made up of letters followed by random numbers - check


----------



## dumbsob316 (Sep 8, 2009)

dumbsob316 has to do with a wrestler austin 3:16 dumb sob is something he said. illeagle, not so illegal to gain knowledge, only illeagle if it is done. first post tho. yep, good job.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 8, 2009)

dumbsob316 said:


> dumbsob316 has to do with a wrestler austin 3:16 dumb sob is something he said. illeagle, not so illegal to gain knowledge, only illeagle if it is done. *first post tho. yep, good job.*


----------



## sim667 (Sep 8, 2009)

You need a modded xbox.


----------



## panzor (Sep 8, 2009)

I know a guy who has a bunch of pirated games for his Xbox 360. Some he brought, other he burnt himself. 

He told me you need a "flashed" Xbox and you would need both the games and console to be "stealthed" (I think that's what it's called) so Micro$oft don't notice straight away. 

There is probably more to it than that, but that's the basics. 
Personally, I wouldn't bother, to greater chance of Micro$oft banning my account.


----------



## Final (Sep 8, 2009)

Bad things can happen if you mess with your xbox.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 8, 2009)

Final said:


> Bad things can happen if you mess with your xbox.




Brilliant


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 8, 2009)

panzor said:


> I know a guy who has a bunch of pirated games for his Xbox 360. Some he brought, other he burnt himself.
> 
> He told me you need a "flashed" Xbox and you would need both the games and console to be "stealthed" (I think that's what it's called) so Micro$oft don't notice straight away.
> 
> ...



I heard flashing the drive only works on the earlier xbox360's and if you have a new one chipping is your only option.


----------



## strung out (Sep 8, 2009)

i love this new poster


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2009)

you dont chip them they are flashed you also invalidate your warrantyso if you get rrod then you have to buy a new box......


----------



## bmd (Sep 8, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> you dont chip them they are flashed you also invalidate your warrantyso if you get rrod then you have to buy a new box......



I have read up on this as mine is dying and it's flashed. There are quite a few threads where people claim to have sent their flashed box back to Ms and had it fixed.

I imagine it's worth a try as they pay for postage and if they don't fix it they just send it back. 

Unfortunately mine won't die completely. It freezes but won't show up the rrod. If anyone has a way of thoroughly knackering it then please post it up.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2009)

i sent mine flashed to be fixed with 3ROD with a game in the machine... they sent it back fixed and witht the game in a little paper slip


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> I heard flashing the drive only works on the earlier xbox360's and if you have a new one chipping is your only option.



nope you can flash any drive


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I have read up on this as mine is dying and it's flashed. There are quite a few threads where people claim to have sent their flashed box back to Ms and had it fixed.
> 
> I imagine it's worth a try as they pay for postage and if they don't fix it they just send it back.
> 
> Unfortunately mine won't die completely. It freezes but won't show up the rrod. If anyone has a way of thoroughly knackering it then please post it up.



wrap a towel around it and leave it on for about 30 mins, if that wont do it when you send it back state it has an intermitant 3 red light fault


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2009)

leave it on in a warm room or airing cupboard until it rrod


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I have read up on this as mine is dying and it's flashed. There are quite a few threads where people claim to have sent their flashed box back to Ms and had it fixed.




they didnt fix mine 

BASTARDS  

saying that im about to get my new / second hand box flashed at the end of the week.......


----------



## bmd (Sep 8, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> they didnt fix mine
> 
> BASTARDS
> 
> saying that im about to get my new / second hand box flashed at the end of the week.......



What happened? Did they charge you for sending it back? What reason did they give for not fixing it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2009)

they wanted some cash for send back but i conviently never got back to them and moved 

they said as it was modified the warranty was void


----------



## bmd (Sep 8, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> they wanted some cash for send back but i conviently never got back to them and moved
> 
> they said as it was modified the warranty was void



So they've still got your 360 or did they send it back with a bill?

That's a bit random innit. I bet it depends on who's working that day.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2009)

they still got it , i thought its fucked , i cant get it fixed , it served me well and i cut my losses


----------

